# Halloween prop site



## hallowskeepcreations (Nov 21, 2012)

Hi everyone!! We are Hallow's Keep Creations, a group of independent artists who create props and custom artworks.

We would love for you to check us out! 
http://www.hallowskeepcreations.com/

We can help with any project you may have. 
Be sure to check out our services page and our gallery!!


----------

